# Metrolink cars in the Caltrain yard



## BCL (Jul 10, 2016)

Saw a set (Bombardier BiLevels) yesterday while taking #14 back to Emeryville. Are they being prepped for Caltrain service?


----------



## TiBike (Jul 12, 2016)

I see them frequently -- kinda assume that it's a maintenance deal. Don't know though. Caltrain seems focused on getting the next gen, high speed rail compatible rolling stock


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 12, 2016)

From what I've heard Caltrain bought them to increase capacity short term on their "baby bullet" runs.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 13, 2016)

Purchased from Southern California's Metrolink some time ago.


----------



## sechs (Aug 5, 2016)

Metrolink has boatloads of old Bombardier cars sitting in storage. Caltrain badly needed additional capacity but, with electrification on the way, didn't want to shell out for or wait on new cars. So, Caltrain picked-up some of those spare cars from Metrolink "on the cheap."

Some were in good enough condition to be put into service fairly immediately, but most needed some level of overhaul. As I understand, Caltrain took the easy path and turned most into bike cars, replacing old seats with bike racks.

I don't expect that Caltrain will be sinking any money into repainting cars that won't be needed in five years, unless it is truly necessary.


----------



## GiantsFan (Aug 28, 2016)

Yup, no repaint. Just a JPBX number and caltrain logo added to the side.


----------

